# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  ALCATRAZ (Burgu me Fame ne Bote)

## White_Angel

*Alcatraz*  ishull i cili ndodhet ne perendim te California, ne San Francisco Bay. Eshte i shtire ne nje siperfaqe rreth 40m ( 130ft) , dhe 535 ( 1.755ft) i gjate.Spanjolli Juan Manuel de Ayala e zbuloi ishullin ne viti 1755. Dhe i vuri emrin Islo del los Alcatrases ( Ishulli i pelikaneve), pershkak te vendodhjes se shume pelokaneve aty. America e perdori ishullin per baze ushtarake nga viti 1868 deri ne 1933 ku me pas u be burgu per te burgosurit me te rrezikshem.


Ja dhe nje dite rutine nga burgu i famshem:

*7:00*  te burgosurit zjohen nga nje zile e vendosur ne burg. Prej tyre pritet te cohen , te lahen , te rruhen , te rregullojne krevatet dhe te pastrojne dhomen .

*7:20*  pritja e nje zile te dyte. Te burgosurit duhet te dalin nga qelite e tyre dhe te vendosen perballe deres . Pritet deri sa te pushoj zilja dhe numerimi i tyre.

*7:30*  mengjesi . te burgosurit mund te marrin sa me shume ushqim qe duan , nqs ata e hane te gjithe ate. Moto e njohur midis tyre  eshte :" *Merr cfare do, ha te gjithe cfare more. "* . duhet te flasin me ze te ulet kur hane dhe mbas cdo ushqimi duhet te vendosin servisin e lugeve dhe pirunjev ne tabaka , keshtu qe oficeret te kene mundesi ti numerojne ato.

*7:50*  kush nga te burgosurit mund te punoj duhet te shkojne ne pune. Te tjeret kthehen ne qeli. 

*8:00*  behet perseri numerimi i te burgosurve , i cili behet nga oficere te njejte.


*8:20*  Fillon puna 


*10:00*  behet pushim prej 8 minutash. te burgosurit kane te drejten e pirjes se duhanit vetem ne dhomat e lejuara.

*10:08*  bie zilja e cila paralajmeron perfundimin e pushimit dhe u jep kohe te burgosurve 2 min per kthimin  e tyre ne vendet e punes. 

*11:35*  perfundimi i punes. te burgosurit vendosen ne rrjesht ku duhet te kalojne mbi nje metal dedector per tu numeruar perpara se te shkojne te hane dreke.


*12:00*  Fillon dreka .

*12:20*  mbaron dreka dhe perseri vazhdon procesi i numerimit te servisit te lugeve dhe pirunjve nga oficerat. Te burgosurit presin per numerimin e tyre te ores 12:30 dhe pastaj mund te marrin nje pushim te shkurter.

*13:00* Kthimi ne pune.

*13:20*  puna vazhdon.....


*15:00*  mbarimi i punes . Te burgosurit jane te lejuar te pijne cigare ne dhomat e lejuara.

*15:08*  mbarimi i pushimit dhe 2 min e kthimit ne vendin e punes.

*16:10*  mbarimi i punes. 

*16:20*  marshojne drejt dhomes se ngrenies per te ngrene darke.

*16:35*  te burgosurit te cilet nuk kan te drejten e punes lejohen te dalin nga qelite e tyre dhe te shkojne drejt dhomes se ngrenies. 


*16:40* Darka. 

*17:5*0 vazhdon perseri procedura e numerimit te serviseve. Te burgosurit duhet te rreshtohen dhe te kthehen ne qelite e tyre per te kaluar naten.

*17:30*  Numerimi final .

*21:30*  perfundimi i numerimit dhe fiken dritat. 



.....

----------


## White_Angel

*Sa e madhe eshte nje qeli ne burgun me fame?*  

Cdo qeli ne bllokun B&C eshte me permasa 5x9. Qelia ka nje lavaman te vogel nga i cili rrjedh gjithmone uje i ftohte. Nje krevat te vogel dhe nje banjo. Burrat e burgut mund te zjasin duart dhe te prekin muret. Qelite ne bllokun D jane me te medhaja por perseri kane me pak popullsi. 

Ka rreth 336 qeli ne burgun . Ne fillim kane qene 348 por 12 qeli jane hequr kur bene shkallet ne pefundim te cdo qelie. Ka 36 qeli te ndara. Dy qeli ne fund te bllokut C perdoren si banjo nga oficeret. Qelite ne bllokun A ishin me pak te perdorura dhe me shume perdoreshin nga te burgosurit te cilet kishin probleme me te burgosurit e tjere. Recordet tregojne se Sam Shockley dhe Miran Thompson te dy ishin te izoluar ne bllokun A duke u shoquar ne 1946 Riots dhe kane ndenjur aty per akuzen e vrasjes se du oficerave te burgut kur u perpoqen per arratisje. Perndyshe Blloku A eshte perdorur si bodrum.

Ja dhe foto e nje qelie '

----------


## _tironc__king_

> *Alcatraz*  ishull i cili ndodhet ne perendim te California, ne San Francisco Bay. Eshte i shtire ne nje siperfaqe rreth 40m ( 130ft) , dhe 535 ( 1.755ft) i gjate.Spanjolli Juan Manuel de Ayala e zbuloi ishullin ne viti 1755. Dhe i vuri emrin Islo del los Alcatrases ( Ishulli i pelikaneve), pershkak te vendodhjes se shume pelokaneve aty. America e perdori ishullin per baze ushtarake nga viti 1868 deri ne 1933 ku me pas u be burgu per te burgosurit me te rrezikshem.
> 
> 
> Ja dhe nje dite rutine nga burgu i famshem:
> 
> *7:00*  te burgosurit zjohen nga nje zile e vendosur ne burg. Prej tyre pritet te cohen , te lahen , te rruhen , te rregullojne krevatet dhe te pastrojne dhomen .
> 
> *7:20*  pritja e nje zile te dyte. Te burgosurit duhet te dalin nga qelite e tyre dhe te vendosen perballe deres . Pritet deri sa te pushoj zilja dhe numerimi i tyre.
> 
> ...



ALCATRAZ eshte me fame ne bote sepse  kan shkruajtur shum libra, kan realizuar shum filma, dhe ndodhet ne amerike. Ka shum burgje te tjere qe jan ose kan qene shum me te rrepte se alcatraz mjafton te pyesesh per burgjet e shqiperis,vetem se nuk jan me fame

me rrespekt toni

----------


## _tironc__king_

> *Sa e madhe eshte nje qeli ne burgun me fame?*  
> 
> Cdo qeli ne bllokun B&C eshte me permasa 5x9. Qelia ka nje lavaman te vogel nga i cili rrjedh gjithmone uje i ftohte. Nje krevat te vogel dhe nje banjo. Burrat e burgut mund te zjasin duart dhe te prekin muret. Qelite ne bllokun D jane me te medhaja por perseri kane me pak popullsi. 
> 
> Ka rreth 336 qeli ne burgun . Ne fillim kane qene 348 por 12 qeli jane hequr kur bene shkallet ne pefundim te cdo qelie. Ka 36 qeli te ndara. Dy qeli ne fund te bllokut C perdoren si banjo nga oficeret. Qelite ne bllokun A ishin me pak te perdorura dhe me shume perdoreshin nga te burgosurit te cilet kishin probleme me te burgosurit e tjere. Recordet tregojne se Sam Shockley dhe Miran Thompson te dy ishin te izoluar ne bllokun A duke u shoquar ne 1946 Riots dhe kane ndenjur aty per akuzen e vrasjes se du oficerave te burgut kur u perpoqen per arratisje. Perndyshe Blloku A eshte perdorur si bodrum.
> 
> Ja dhe foto e nje qelie '


KJO suita ktu qeka si shpirt paska ne pamje ka deti  :buzeqeshje:  vallai po te ishe hala nperdorim do e prenotojsha per 1 vit

----------


## White_Angel

> KJO suita ktu qeka si shpirt paska ne pamje ka deti  vallai po te ishe hala nperdorim do e prenotojsha per 1 vit



tironco askujt nuk ia uroj burgun e as ty nuk dua te te shoh e te degjoj se mund te ndodhin keto gjojna. Toni nuk eshte per tu bo gallata me burgun yllo. Masanej aty shkojne keto me burgime te perjtcme ose me shume vjet , dhe me denimet me vdekje. Oshte tamom burgu qe me ti hedh celsat nuk gjenden mo. Tamom midis oqeanit .\\




White_Angel

----------


## Dito

Jam per eleminimin fizik te personit qe detyrohej te futej ne ate burg, sesa ta mbash si nje kafshe pas hekurave pasi kjo mbyllja e perjetshme eshte me c`njerezore sesa ta vrasesh.

----------


## White_Angel

*Sa here kane te drejte te burgosurit per tu takuar me familjaret e tyre?*  



Kane te drejten e nje vizite nje here ne muaj. Cdo vizite duhet te jete e lejueshme nga Warden. Nuk lejohen kontakte fizike. nuk lejohet qe te burgosurit te diskutojne perreth te burosurve te tjere , ose cdo lloj diskutimi persa i perket jetes se burgut. Cdo takim behet nepermjet telefonit dhe linja e se ciles eshte e lidhur me nje monitor degjimi per oficerin perkates. Nqs te burgosurit thyejne rregullat nuk kane te drejten e takimeve dhe privilegjeve te tjera.




*Ku jetojne familjet e stafit te burgut?*  



Ka pasur rreth 300 familje qe jetonin ne Alcatraz. Jetonin ne ndertesen nr#64. Nje ndertese me tre apartamente, dy shtepi dyshe, dhe kater shtepi druri te medhaja per oficerat me grade. Familjet kishin fushen e tyre te bowling, nje dyqan te vogel, dhe nje "dyqan me pije me gaz per residentat te rinj. familjet me shume e benin pazarin ne qytetet kryesore mbasi anija bente 12 udhetime ne dite. Njerezit e Warden jetonin ne shtepi te cilat ishin te lidhura me qelite e burgut dhe perdorinin te burgosurit me record te mire per tu gatuar dhe pastruar.



.....

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

omg ca torture ....

----------


## White_Angel

*Cfare nuk pelqenin te burgosurit nga jeta ne burg ?*  



Gjeja kryesore( midis shume te tjerave) ishte rregulli i qetesise. Ne vitet e para te Alcatraz te burgosurit nuk lejoheshin te flisnin me njeri-tjetrin perves kohes se lire ose gjate periudhes se ngrenies. Disa te burgosur kishin gjetur nje menyre primitive komunikimi duke shkarkuar ujin e banjos dhe duke urinosur . ( menyre e cuditcme komunikimi ). Por edhe per kete u kuptuan.



[B]*Sa persona jane ekzekutuar ne Alcatraz?*


Asnje nuk eshte ekzekutuar. Per te burgosurit te cilet ishin te denuar me vdekje dergoheshin ne San Quein State Penitentiary , per ekzekutim ne Gas Chamber.




*Sa persona kane vdekur ne Alcatraz?*  


8 persona te vrare nga te burgosurit e tjere. 5 te tjere kane kryer vetevrasje. 15 kane vdekur nga semundjet natyrale. Ishulli kishte morgun e vet aty dergoheshin te vdekurit gjithashtu po aty behej edhe autopsia. 



*Sa te burgosur ndodhen afersisht ne Alcatraz?*  



Numeri me i madh i recordeve ka qene 332 dhe me i uluri 222. Numeri i te burgosurve rreth 29 vjeteve te fundit ka qene rreth 260. 



*Sa te burgosur kane tentuar te arratisen?*  



Rreth 36 te burgosur kane tentuar te arratisen . 2 te burgosur kane arritur te arratisen por shume shpejt jane kapur. 2 jane mbytur dhe 5 te tjere te cilet nuk jane gjetur por qe jane te numeruar si te mbytur. Arratisja me e madhe eshte organizuar nga Frank Morris dhe Anglin Brothers. Te tre kane mundur te largohen por jane konsideruar si te mbytur. 




......

----------


## bebushe

Neper burgje te burgosurit vrasin njeri tjetrin dhe qeveria e atjeshme sigurisht qe i lejon sepse eshte me mire per ta , u know me pak para per te harxhuar qe ti mbajne mbeturina te tilla te shoqerise pastaj per keta njerez jeta nuk ka shume vlere se quajne per gje te vrasin njeri tjetrin ashtu sic kan bere me pare , apo cfare akti tjeter mund te kene bere qeveria nuk perzihet ja ngjith fajin te burgosurve si te thuash i vret me duart e tyre mos ti ndyje duart vete , kjo pak a shuem eshte shoqeria e sotme ....

----------


## White_Angel

*Al Capone*  ( nje nga te burgosurit me fame ne burgun e Alcatraz)



Al Capone e ka filluar jeten e tij te krimeve qe ne moshe te re. Fjale kane dale qe ka filluar te jete tutor femrash qe ne moshen e pupertetit. U rrit ne rruget e Brooklyn dhe ne moshen 20 vjecare u largua ne Chikago. Aty manazhonte nje klub nate qe quhej The Four Deuces. Nga viti 1924 Al Capone kishte mafien e tij, prostitucionin, vrasjet me leke dhe mendohet te fitonte 100.000$ ne jave . (o none o none :P )
 Capone morri master ne art of politics , dhe si figure e shqyar mafjoze dhe gangster vendosi te ballancoj aktivitetet e tij. Pervec aktiviteteve te tij ilegale ai u be nje figure e shquar edhe ne public. Hapi guzhina per te varferit dhe iu bente vizita te perditcme, ju vuri data qumeshtit qe femijet te pinin qumeshtin e mire dhe te mos helmoheshin. 
 Per publikun Capone ishte njeri i nderuar deri sa u hapen fjale se capone kishte cuar njerez te vrisnin Billy McSwiggin , nje pronar te nje restoranti.

 Masakra e St.Valentinos mori fame kudo. Capone ishte kudo neper televizione dhe gazeta. U desh 5 vjet qe Capone te rinte i fshehur  ,dhe me 17 Tetor 1931 Alphonso Capone u denua me 11 vjet heqje lirie, 50.000$ gjobe dhe u detyrua me force ti pagonte gjykates 30.000$. Gjykatesi refuzoi qe Capone te dilte jashte me bail( liri me kusht) keshtu qe qendroi ne bugun e Cook County Jail  deri sa te priste transferimin e tij ne burgun e Atlantes. Ne Maj te 1932 Capone u transerua ne burgun e Atlantes ku kishte me shume privilegje se Cook Country .
 Me 1934 avokati General Homer Cummings ne bashkpunim me Sanford Bates , koken kryesore te Burgut Federal , vendosen te dergojne Caponen ne Alcatraz. Dhe ne vitin 1936 pa asnje lloj lajmerimi Capone se bashku me 50 veta te tjere u derguan ne Ishullin e Djallit Amerikan. 

Jeta ne Alcatraz nuk ishte dhe aq e lehte per Caponen. Nuk kishte privilegje dhe u perlesh me nje te burgosur tjeter dhe si rezultat i kesaj perleshje u dergua ne izolim per 8 vjet. Nje rast tjeter kur Capone punonte ne bodrumin e Alcatraz nje tjeter i burgosur i cili priste rradhen per prerjen e flokeve kembyen fjale me nj-tj dhe i nguli gersheret ne trup capones i cili u dergua ne spitalin e burgut por u lirua mbas disa diteve. Capone mbas disa kohesh filoji te shfaq simptomat e semundjes se syphilis , nga e cila kishte kohe qe vuante. Ne vitin 1938 ai u transferua ne burgun e Terminal Island Prison in Southern California , ku do te kryente cfare kishte ngelur nga vitet e tij te denimit. Ne Nentor 1939 ai u lirua.
Vdiq ne 17 Janar te 1947 ne shtepine e tij ne Palm Beach Mansion nga komplikacionet e semundjes.

----------


## White_Angel

*Arratisuri i pare i burgut "Alcatraz*" 
27 Prrill, 1936 e hene 




*Emri :* Joseph " Dutch" Bower
*Mosha* : 40
*Nr i burgut*  : # 210-AZ
*Krimet* : vjedhje ne zyrat e postes ne Kalifornia
*Denimi:* 25 vjet 
*Shenime*: ishte i  lindur ne Australi . I transferuar nga Leavenworth , ne vitin 1934.
Kerkohej gjithashtu edhe ne Oregon per vjedhje makinash. Vdiq nga druret gjate arratisjes.


Ky ishte i pari person qe tentoi te arratisej nga burgu qe kur burgu eshte hapur ne 1934. Pasi mbaroi punen e dites Bower ne vend te kthehej ne burg ai u drejtua nga telat rrethues . Rojet e urdheruan te kthehet por ai refuzoi. Rojet e burgut qelluan dy here ne toke por ai perseri nuk ndaloi. Kur arriti tek telat rrethaus ai  kaloi nga ana tjeter. Oficerat qeluan perseri duke e plagosur ne qafe dhe ne kofshen e djathte.

----------


## White_Angel

*Emri :* Theodore Cole
*Mosha :*25
*Nr i te burgosurit :* # 258- AZ
*Krimi:* Rrembyes ne Oklahoma.
*Shenim:* I transferuar nga Leavenworth , ne Tetor te 1935. Edhe ky gjithashtu eshte nje nga tentuesit per arratisje . Askush nuk di gje per statusin e tij , por konsiderohet i mbytur.

----------


## White_Angel

Arratisja NR# 3


*Emri:* Rufus Franklin
*Nr#:*335-AZ
*Mosha*  : 24
*Krimet*: Vjedhje bankash, makinash dhe vrases.
*Denimi:* 30
*Shenim*: Kerkohej edhe ne Albama si thyerja te lirise me kusht.



*Emri:* Thomas R Limerick
*Mosha:*36
*Nr# :* 263- AZ
*Krimet:* Vjedhje bankash dhe rrembim
*Denimi:* perjete
*Shenim:*Arriti ne Alcatraz ne Tetor 1935



*Emri:*James C Lucas
*Mosha*:26
*Nr#*  224-AZ
*Krimet:* Vjedhje bankash dhe vrasje
*Denimi:*30 vjet
*Shenim*: Kerkohej gjithashtu edhe nga Texas ku kishte tentuar te aratisej mbas denimit te tij me burgim te perjetcem. Arrin ne alcatraz ne Janar te 1935.Ne vitin 1936 ka tentuar te vrasi Al Caponen me nje pale gershere.


*Ngjarja:* rreth ores 2 te drekes , mbas punes kane goditur oficerin qe ka qene ne detyre R.C. Cline me cekic. Me pas kane kapercyer dritaren dhe kane arritur te dalin jashte. Kane arritur te qellojne rojen , ku e kane plagosur ne kembe. Me pas ai ka qelluar duke plagosur Franklin ne shpatull dhe Limeric ne koke.Lukas u dorezua sapo pa oficerat e tjere te vinin. Limeric vdiq ne spital nga goditja ne koke. Oficeri R.C.Cline vdiq te nesermen ne spitalin e Marines ne moshen 36 vjecare duke lene pas gruan dhe 4 vajza. Ndersa Lucas dhe Franklin moren denimin me burg te perjetcem per vrasjen e oficerit Cline.


l*ucas*: 

*Limeric:*

----------


## White_Angel

Arratisja NR 4 , e Premte 13 Janar 1935.


Emri Arthur "doc" Barker
Mosha 40
Nr# 268
Denimi  Per jete
Krimi  Ka rrembyer Edwart G. Bremer , St, Paul bankier ne 1934
Shenim  Me i riu i femijeve Gangos me nick "MA" Barker. Dhe udheheqes i Barker-Karpis gang.



Emri  William Martin
Mosha   25
Nr# 370
Denimi  25 vjet
Krimi   ka vjedhur posten ne Illinois, chikago
Shenim    I  liruar ne 1961.




 

Martin 


Barker

----------


## White_Angel

Vazhdim:



*Emri* Rufus C  Mcain
*Mosha* 36
*Nr#* 267
*Krimi*  Ka rrembyer punetoret e baknes gjate nje vjedhjeje ne bank ne Idabel , Oklahoma
*Denimi*  99 vjet 
*Shenim*  I vrare nga i burgosuri tjeter Henry Young me 12/3/40.




*Emri*  : Henry Young
*Mosha* 28
*Nr*  #244
*Krimi*  Vjedhje bankash ne Lind , Washington
*Denimi*   20 vjet
*Shenim*   Ka qene konsideruar si i burgosur me probleme sjelljeje. Ka qene ne Alcatraz deri ne vitin 1948.

----------


## White_Angel

Dhe i burgosuri i 5:


*Emri*  Dale Stamphill
*Mosha*  27
*NR#*  435
*Krimi*  Ka rrembyer Dr. Fred Louis Meyers mbas nje vjedje ne banke
*Denimi*  per jete
*Shenim*  Ka qene udheheqesi i 33-burrave ne Oklahoma ( gango) . Ka jetuar deri ne vitin 1997.



*Ngjarja :* Ne nje mengjes me mjergull ta pese te burgosurit kane arritur te thyejne hekurat e qelive te tyre duke dale jashte ne koridore. Rreth ore 4 te mengjesit oficeri i nates e ka kuprtuar se disa te burgosur mungonin kjo gje ka bere qe ai te hapi alarmin. Te peste te burgosurit jane drejtuar ne perendim te ishullit. Por shume shpejt rreth 1 ore ata jane zbuluar nga oficerat e burgut. Kjo gje ka bere qe ata te shperndaheshin ne drejtime te ndryshme. Jane dorezuar tek rojet sapo e pane qe nuk kishin rrugeshpetim , pervec Barker dhe Stamphill te cilet kane vendosur te vazhdojne. Barker eshte qelluar nga oficerat duke marre nje plumb ne qafe i cili me pas i ka dal nga ana e veshit dhe nje ne kofshe. Kjo ka sjell vdekjen e tij rreth ores 5 te po asaj mbremje. Kurse Stamphill eshte plagosur ne te dyja kembet. Rreth 2 vjet me vone Henry Young ka vrare Mcain duke thene per vetembrojtje.

----------


## White_Angel

Arratisja Nr 5 ( e Merkure 21 Maj , 1941)


Emri : Lloyd H. Barkdoll
Nr#: 423
Krimi:Vjedhje bankash ne Oregon
Denimi: Per jete
Shenim: Ka vdekur nag nje semundje ne 3/7/50



Emri : Joceph Paul Cretzer
Mosha:28
Nr#548
Krimi:Vjedhje bankash, arratisje dhe vrasje e nje U.S Marshall gjate arratisjes ne  Tacoma , Washington se bashku me kunatin e tij  Arnold Kyle.


Barkdoll  


Cretzer

----------


## White_Angel

*Vazhdim :*


Emri: Arnold Thomas Kyle
Mosha 27
Nr#547
Krimi: i njejte me Cretzer ( bashkpunim)
Denimi :perqeshje: er jete
Shenim: I arratisur nga burgu i McNeil Island .


Emri : Sam R. Shockley
Mosha:31
Nr#462
Krimi:Vjedhje bankash dhe rrembim ne Oklahoma
Denimi: per jete
Shenim: I akuzuar per vrasjen e oficerit William Miller , ne perleshjen e Alcaraz ne Maj te 1946. Eshte ekzekutuar me gaz mbytes ne 3 Dhjetor 1948, ne California State Prison San Quentin .



Arnold Kyle  


Sam Shockely  


 Ngjarja : Mbas drekes oficeri Clyne E. Stoops, u fut ne vendin ku punon te burgosurit per te rreguluar nje makineri. Aty mbas nje perleshje ata e kapen dhe e lidhen duart dhe kembet.Me pas kapen Lionel Johnston. Me pas u munduan te hapnin dritaren per tu larguar.Gjysem ore me pas nje tjeter oficer u afrua ne vendin ku ndodhej ngjarja ( pa ditur gje) Por edhe kete ata e lidhen dhe u kthuen te punonin per te hapur dritaren.Me pas Captain Madigan  , hyri ne dyqanin ku te burgosurit punonin dhe ata u perleshne duke munduar ta lidhnin si te tjeter, por Captain Madigan , u tha se nese nuk e lironin ai do te hapte alarm. Te burgosurit e pane se nuk mund te kishin rruge keshtu qe u detyruan te dorezohen.

----------


## White_Angel

Arratisja NR# 6 ( 15 Shtator 1941 , e Hene)


Emri : John R. Bayless
Mosha: 27
NR#: 466 dhe 966
Krimi:Vjedhej bankash ne Missuri
Denimi : 25 vjet

I burgosuri punonte tek plehrat e burgut. Rreth ores  4 te mbasdites kur te burgosurit viheshin ne rradhe oficerat vune re se Bayless mungonte. Nje roje e zbuloi ne lindje te ishulit. Aty u dorezua.

----------

